
Blank vhs covers were kinda beautiful - starpilot
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9DfSCk-6Ko
======
jen729w
I’d pay good money for someone to turn this in to a macOS screensaver.

~~~
peterburkimsher
Download the video with youtube-dl, and convert it to a screensaver using
SaveHollywood (freeware).

[http://s.sudre.free.fr/Software/SaveHollywood/about.html](http://s.sudre.free.fr/Software/SaveHollywood/about.html)

